# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  الهاتف Huawei P20 Lite 2019 سيأتي بترقية أكبر مما إعتقدت التسريبات في البداية

## mohamed73

في الأسبوع الماضي، تم تسريب مجموعة من الصور الرسمية للهاتف Huawei P20  Lite 2019، كما تم أيضًا تسريب مواصفاته التقنية التي تدل على أن الهاتف  سيحصل على ترقية بسيطة مقارنة مع الهاتف Huawei P20 Lite الحالي الذي تم  إصداره في العام 2018. حسنًا، في حين إتضح أن تلك الصور التي تم تسريبها  سابقًا تخص بالفعل الهاتف Huawei P20 Lite 2019، فقد تبين الآن كذلك أن  المعلومات المتعلقة بمواصفاته التقنية غير مضبوطة. ووفقا لتقرير جديد من نفس المصدر الذي كان وراء التسريب السابق، فهو  يقول بأن المواصفات التي تم تسريبها في السابق كانت خاطئة، والمواصفات  الجديدة المقترحة تشير إلى أن الهاتف Huawei P20 Lite 2019 سيحصل في الواقع  على ترقية أكبر مما إعتقدنا في البداية. الآن قيل بأن الهاتف Huawei P20  Lite 2019 سيضم شاشة أكبر بحجم 6.4 إنش وبدقة +FullHD بدلاً من شاشة بحجم  5.84 إنش، وكاميرا أمامية بدقة 16 ميغابكسل مع عدسة بفتحة 2.2 في الثقب  المتواجد في الجانب الأيسر العلوي من الشاشة. وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد قيل الآن كذلك أن الهاتف Huawei P20 Lite 2019 سيضم  بطارية بسعة 4000mAh، وأربع كاميرات في الخلف بدقة 24 ميغابكسل للكاميرا  الأساسية وبدقة 8 ميغابكسل للكاميرا الثانية، وبدقة 2 ميغابكسل للكاميرتين  المتبقيتين.وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فقد إتضح الآن أيضًا أن الهاتف Huawei P20 Lite 2019  سيأتي مسبقًا مع نظام Android 9 Pie ومع واجهة EMUI 9.1، كما أنه سيضم  معالج ثماني النوى من فئة HiSilicon Kirin 710، وذاكرة عشوائية بحجم 4GB،  وذاكرة داخلية بحجم 64GB أو 128GB من نوع eMMC 5.1.سيتم عرض الهاتف Huawei P20 Lite 2019 للبيع بثلاثة ألوان مختلفة تشمل  الأسود والأزرق والأحمر، وسيتم تصنيع هيكله من البلاستيك. وفي أوروبا،  سيكلف هذا الهاتف 280 يورو لنسخة 64GB، في حين سيكلف 330 يورو لنسخة 128GB.  وينبغي أن يصل لرفوف المتاجر خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

